# Eastman, anyone?



## tennisplayer (Jul 2, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone has ever played any of Eastman guitars here?
Do you like it or not? Thanks!


----------



## sadowsky13 (Feb 26, 2007)

I used to own an ar810, great guitars and worksmanship for the price. haven't played any of their thinline guitars but have heard good things about them.


----------



## JCJ (Jan 3, 2008)

A few youtube clips by my buddy Wendell Ferguson demonstrating Eastwood guitars. Gives you an idea re: Eastwoods...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-U4itU8NLgY&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y68M1JUF-rw&feature=related


----------



## BlackMerde (Mar 29, 2008)

not eastwood, its eastman...
i would like to know to how they sound and play.


----------



## JCJ (Jan 3, 2008)

BlackMerde said:


> not eastwood, its eastman...
> i would like to know to how they sound and play.


Oops, my bad. Eastman are good guitars too. kqoct


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

Disclaimer: I sell Eastman guitars and mandolins.

I also collect fine acoustic fretted instruments and am in a position to be critical. 
1. The early Eastman instruments had binding issues (not surprising as it was a new skill in a violin company) This issue has been resolved for several years.
2. The sound and reliability has always been very good. (not the best, but very good) Outstanding value. You would have to spend twice the money to get an equivalent American carved archtop guitar.
3. The company is responsive to warranty issues.
4. There are finish issues from time to time, but they are not major and the company is responsive.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I've liked the ones I've played, and a friend had one for a while that he later traded on a Godin Montreal (which I prefer). That said, Eastmans (like Godins) are great bang for the buck. The 12th Fret do good business on them.

Peace, Mooh.


----------

